# Do you want to die?



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

This isn't a thread asking if you want to commit suicide, necessarily.

I'll put it to you this way - if you could choose to die in your sleep, peacefully, would you want it to happen?

Why do you want to die, if you do?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

sometimes...but I feel like I have things I need to take care of here for now


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll start with myself - yes, I want to die.

I'm severely depressed as a result of my SA which causes social isolation and prevents me from functioning in the occupational world. I am firm in my belief that I'll never date. I'll never have friends. I'll never have kids, if I'd even want them. I'll never be able to function occupationally. 

Normal folk might not want to live if they led such impoverished lifestyles. You'll often hear normal folks go on and on about how they "don't know what they'd do without their friends." Well, if they want to know what they'd do they can just ask me.


----------



## brian k (Feb 15, 2013)

i wont to live and have a family that i can give my love too tell them every day i love you and give them a big hug


----------



## nhoyle92 (Jan 8, 2013)

yes, it would be SO MUCH easier to just give up and die. i too am struggling occupationally as my dream is to become a vet, yet just last week i was laid off from my placement as they said i was too quiet and didnt ask enough questions (if only they knew!). as much as it was a kick in the teeth and made me hate my life and SA, having had time to reflect on it it has only made me more determined to overcome my SA and live a normal life and achieve my dreams.
just have to stay strong. 
<3


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sometimes


----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

no my life is boring but still want to see if they a future out there for me and with the ideas i have i like to fufill them even on my own


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I want to die in a singularity, so awesome to be infinitely small. Oh and time stops so I could enjoy my last period of life with all the time in the universe, wait then how could I die?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes, most days. I often wish I could just go to sleep and never wake up.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Nope but kinda interested to see what will happen next.


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

Since i dont believe in afterlife, i dont want to die because i still have hope things will get better


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Nope because there are still many things I want to experience before my time is up.


----------



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, I want to die. Can't hack it here anymore.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

No, I desperately want to live.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sometimes I feel like dying, especially when my anxiety is really bad


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

yea so baddd


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

no


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I used to be very suicidal. But not anymore, I really want to live.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah. Not completely, but few decisions are done with 100% conviction anyways.. and anything worth having isn't without sacrifices.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

It's not so much that I want to die, it's just that I want this existence to end. And the only way for that to happen is to die.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I would like to die someday, preferably when I'm old. Not right now though.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

wow a lot of people want to die

I honestly wish I could say something to get them in a better state of mind


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

At least 50% of the time there's nothing in life for me anyway.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

no, i think 99% of the people who say yes, would quickly change their mind if death knocked on their door


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm not afraid to die. At times I do feel like it's the best way out, but I still have so much things to take care of. I want to experience all the pain and happiness in the world. I can be suicidal, I just choose not to be the best I can right now


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

50piecesteve said:


> no, i think 99% of the people who say yes, would quickly change their mind if death knocked on their door


Well, 99% is a bit high, but you may be right about that. The prospect of impending doom or a near-death experience can very quickly change a person's outlook on life.

I could imagine such a situation zapping the depression and anxiety right out of some people -- maybe not indefinitely, but at least temporarily.

To answer the OP: I don't want to die, but I don't desire to live, either. I would be open to dying in my sleep, but I wouldn't actively choose to do it. That's how things are right now, anyway.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Just get it over with, quickly. None of this is real.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

depends on how


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

At the moment i am living, i was born, I am privileged to take part in life. I know that I am going to die, and until then i shall wait patiently for my time. But because I feel like I still have work to do in this life, I do not wish to die- not yet. For me, death is something neutral.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I wouldn't ever hurt myself, but in my worst moments I sometimes think "if I go to bed tonight and die quietly in my sleep, that would be okay."

I think I still fear death more than I want it, though.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

No, how dull. :roll

I like being in the world even when it's f*cking grim. At least I'm experiencing something.


----------



## grenchen (Jan 3, 2012)

If fear is something that was given to make us to stay away from hurting/killing ourselves then how can you still be afraid of anything if you want to die.


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

it'll pass. i hope


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Not until I play GTA V.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Someday, yes. I still have stuff I want to accomplish first.

Those people that want to be immortal don't know what they're in for.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. My life isn't that bad yet. Hopefully it'll get better too... one day.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> If dying was guaranteed as being as easy and painless as the OP's descriptions, I would have taken it a long time ago. I'd take that option because I just fail to see the point in life when I'm really only ever "happy" when I'm on some substance or lost in fantasy. Most of life is just stressful and, in my case, full of depression and loneliness. Ultimately, it's pointlessly stressful. I get to spend my life being stressed out or bored only to die in the end.


I wish I'd die in my sleep. As it is, I'm too afraid to actually go through with the act of taking my own life.

My life sucks. I distinctly remember each and every time I've experienced happiness the last several years. Why? Because those moments are so few and far between, and always short-lived.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Yes for me. Despite how much effort I put, and how much I want to change, I am still the same way. And being the way I am, I depend on another person for subsistence, a person who tries to put me down at every single occasion and is very controlling.


----------



## gingabred (Jan 5, 2013)

Yea. sorta wanna just disappear from the world.

I dont really know why. some days I just mess up and just cant handle it. so useless as person. its one thing if i was messing up just myself but i feel like im bothering other people with my life. Feel like they just cant admit it outloud or maybe even to themselves. i dont wanna die, but i dont wanna be alive. stuck in some kind of limbo between the desire to live but the misery is too much for me. im weak in the end.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Slightly less today, but usually, yes.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

i wouldnt say "want" but if some crazy murderer had a gun to my head, cant say id fight to stay alive.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

yes there isn't a day that goes by anymore that i don't wish i had a pill that could end this nightmare without pain or struggle.i wouldn't feel this way if i didn't have a terrible disease to go along with sa,depression etc. but i do and i'm really tired of it.I've def. had enough and want out.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Not until I've grown a neckbeard....


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Reclus said:


> Not until I've grown a neckbeard....


YOUR ICON.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Not yet.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, because I don't know how to function in the real world.


----------



## Permanent Pajamas (Feb 20, 2013)

*Yes*

I'm sick of this physical body. It drips, aches and requires constant maintenance. It's tired all the time.

I'm not going to rush it along but I'm bloody sick of taking care of it. It's a curse, punishment for I-don't-know-what-crime-I-committed.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes I do, the sooner the better.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes. I feel guilty for how I'ge been handling situations the past few days, heck, even the past few years. I don't feel like a terrible person, but my need for perfection and jealousy at seeing people better in all aspects than me just demolishes my last shreds of desire to live on. What's the point of life if you won't end up something or someone great?


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

No, i don't want to die before i'm 50.


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Three or so years ago I believe I did. If I find myself incapable of curing myself. Every so often I have marked periods of depression.. I'm not always sure what I'll do at those times. If I could reach the peaks of the Caucasus mountains, whether I was built for bliss or not I wouldn't care as much if I lived or died; though some part of me desires more than that. There are places the pressure to live on isn't so great, where all senses are sated. My senses haven't had their fill yet. I fear a lack of purpose more so than what I might do during a flash of depression.


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't want to go through the agonizing process of dying. I just wish to simply cease to exist. To return to that prior state which we've all come from.
The problem with life is that it exists. None of us requested our inception. It simply happened. Some may be more okay with it than others, but in the end we're all going to flatline.
I'm so tired of this existence.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sometimes


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, but I don't want to kill myself or be killed by someone...I want to die a natural death. This world just ain't for me I guess.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes. I make the world a worse place by existing.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Sometimes..


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Wouldn't mind.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have at times. Simply "yes" or "no" doesn't cover it.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd rather die than continue this life of failure


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> I have at times. Simply "yes" or "no" doesn't cover it.


^ That.

My conflicting thoughts make it so that it's not usually wholehearted either way.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Being dead would be pretty sweet but I doubt I'll do anything about it because the idea of my funeral having a few relatives who barely know me and one friend in attendance is excruciating. I guess I also wouldn't want to because some people might be a bit sad about it. But mostly I just don't want to have to imagine that funeral. Though my guess is that plenty of the people there would find me more pleasant in death than I am in life.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

If I could choose to die in my sleep and I knew what came after death. I would choose it right now!


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

There should be a "sometimes" option.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Not tonight.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I think if I were in Paris, I would be happier to be alive.


----------



## HurtsDonut (Dec 2, 2011)

No.


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't want to die.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Y'all need to meditate.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

**** no, I feel like I'm finally starting to get a handle on things for once.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

No no no nonon nononono nono non onono no no.4


I AM NOT RELIGIOUS. WHEN I DIE I WILL BE NO LONGER. I WANT TO HOLD ON TO EXISTENCE FOR AS LONG AS I CAN. MY LIFE HAS SO MANY THINGS THAT STRESS ME OUT, EVERYDAY IS DIFFICULT. BUT IT IS LIFE. I WOULD FIGHT SO HARD, I WOULD DO ANYTHING, TO HOLD ON TO THIS. LIFE IS BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

On Tuesdays.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Heck no, not yet..life is just starting to get interesting..but eventually we all will someday, until then :boogie


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

NO.Life can be really interesting at times.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't' want to die now, just to stop living this way. Also:


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

If I had the option, I would extend my life beyond it's limits.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I think death would be a liberating experience, as it would free me from the prison that is my life, an irrational thing that maintains itself without reason.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't know...my future seems so bleak. I wouldn't mind the though of being dead but i'm not yet ready to give up the only thing I have, life.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes.

And to get it over with.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Hell yea brah. Every day. But what can ya do, it's not happening anytime soon (that I can foresee).


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Just a tiny little bit tehehehehe


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Everyday, being alive is like picking out a random card out a deck of cards. Sometimes it's wanting to die, sometimes it's not. And it's always something I feel like I can't control.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

A lot of the time, I'd say "yes." But heck, what would that solve? Why not stick around and fight this thing?


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

If it wasn't for me calling a suicide hotline at the last minute, I would have hanged myself. I just felt like it was the only way for things to get better, and that it was so easy to let it end. I simply felt as though I could not live anymore. 
In hindsight, it was impulsive, it was attention-seeking,my judgement was clouded by mental illness, and I'm glad I didn't go through with it. My answer is no. 

The fact is, that suicidal tendencies are all unique to circumstance. What helped me move on, will not work for others, because they don't share my circumstances and so on. I remember that, if on the way home on that day, if someone had smiled at me, I wouldn't have done it.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

no, even though the chances aren't always pleasant it is always possible to improve

peace


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

yes


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't really have much choice in the matter.. It's inevitable.. :stu


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hell no! I'm too young. I haven't even done a quarter of the stuff I want to do. After my bucket list is complete, though, I couldn't give a flying ****.


----------



## walkingonice (May 1, 2013)

Ummm serious poll? No way man, my life is pretty awesome.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, but not quite yet.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes

I have no friends and never have anything to look forward too, also im extremely retarded so thats enough for me to not want to live anymore.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes,it will make someone's job very easier,if U know what I speak of,thumbs up 2 u.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dying in my sleep would be a dream come true. People often say that one's legacy doesn't matter if one is dead, but it does.

If I commit suicide, I will be seen as a weak, selfish loser who doesn't care about his parents or appreciate life... and my parents will have a harder time recovering from my death.

However, if I died from natural causes, I would be seen as a brave, hero. Everyone would say I'm amazing (this is standard tradition in the US when someone dies for non-suicide reasons, regardless of what the person is really like) and my family would have an easier time recovering from my death.

Edit: Also and perhaps most importantly, there would be no chance of me going to hell.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

50piecesteve said:


> no, i think 99% of the people who say yes, would quickly change their mind if death knocked on their door


what if you had a horrible incurable disease that makes your life a living hell?You would be one of the 1%.I know i am.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Technically speaking, you cannot *BE *dead. When a person dies, they aren't anything but dead flesh.

One of the main reasons I'm still alive at the ripe old age of 39 is that I could just never wrap my mind around the concept of the next second being the absolute end of everything. It would be very difficult for someone who has really thought it through to force myself to go through that last microsecond and not turn back.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes please! My life has been absolutely miserable since I can remember...


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I can't believe all of the teens and twenty year olds saying that they long for death.At least give life a chance first before you decide to quit! 

Unfortunately for me, I have given life a chance and it turned out miserably. My body, mind, and soul, are a wreck and in torment.I have more ills that I can count, unfortunately I am not being too hard on myself but being honest, and no one ever will want me, ever.

I would never do anything to precipitate things though as it would kill my elderly mother.

The only happiness that I can ever feel, if you can even call it that, is when something good to watch is on TV once in a while.Other than that, it is all pain, isolation, and torture.Watching a TV show alone, and maybe some frozen pizza, is the best that my life ever gets.

Then again, I saw a group of blind people on a tour the other day, and realized what a total coward/loser that I am.While my life is certainly horrible, I am not blind, in a wheelchair, have ALS etc.

I am amazed at how brave truly suffering people are, elderly people etc. while I just feel sorry for myself, and wallow in despair and bitterness.
Never trying to improve things, and instead slowly killing myself with alcohol and a poor lifestyle, of hiding in a basement as the years tick by.

To simply be normal, is something that I have never achieved, even once..


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I will live forever through Jesus Christ.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so. I am afraid that I am not going to do enough things before I do though.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

WinterDave said:


> I can't believe all of the teens and twenty year olds saying that they long for death.At least give life a chance first before you decide to quit!
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I have given life a chance and it turned out miserably. My body, mind, and soul, are a wreck and in torment.I have more ills that I can count, unfortunately I am not being too hard on myself but being honest, and no one ever will want me, ever.
> 
> ...


I know suffering at least as much as they do.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Sometimes yeah, right now... no.


----------

